# Rửa mặt hàng ngày với thứ này, U40 cũng thành 18 sau 2 tuần áp dụng



## uyenlam (6/10/18)

Nếu muốn có làn da trắng hồng, căng mịn, trẻ trung bất chấp tuổi tác chỉ dùng sữa rửa mặt thôi chưa đủ, bạn cần phải cho thêm những thứ này.

Có một làn da căng bóng, trắng hồng mịn màng là mơ ước của bất kỳ người phụ nữ nào, đặc biệt là phụ nữ tuổi trung niên. Bước vào tuổi U40, nếu chỉ dùng sữa rửa mặt thôi chưa đủ, hãy rửa mặt hàng ngày với thứ này để có được làn da săn chắc và trẻ trung nhé.

_

_
_Làn da căng mịn sẽ khiến bạn trẻ hơn nhiều so với tuổi thực._​
Trước tiên bạn cần phải xác định được loại da của mình rồi chỉ việc áp dụng theo các bước dưới đây thôi.

*1. Làn da khô*
Nếu bạn là một cô gái có làn da khô, thì mật ong chính là vị cứu tinh cho làn da của bạn. Mật ong chứa thành phần kháng khuẩn cùng với cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết để da căng bóng, mịn màng.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 1 thìa mật ong
- Chậu nước ấm

_

_
_Mật ong luôn dẫn đầu trong top nguyên liệu kháng viêm, chống lão hóa, dưỡng ẩm cho da_​
*2. Làn da nhờn*
Thành phần của muối chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất rất cần thiết cho da như vitamin A, C,… đặc biệt là natri và vitamin E rất tốt cho da, điều tiết bã nhờn, giảm thiểu tình trạng mụn, tái tạo tế bào mới.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 1 nhúm muối nhỏ
- Chậu nước ấm

_

_
_Nguyên liệu giúp kháng viêm, tẩy tế bào chết chỉ có thể là muối_​
*3. Làn da xỉn màu*
Giấm táo là bài thuốc hiệu nghiệm nhất cho những cô nàng có nước da tối sạm. Nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do bạn không cung cấp đủ nước, thức khuya hay ăn kiêng không đủ dưỡng chất khiến làn da sạm lại.

Giấm táo không chỉ giúp tẩy tế bào da chết, giúp máu lưu thông đến da tốt hơn mà còn nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng sáng và mịn màng hơn rất nhiều đấy.

_

_
_Giấm táo là thần dược cho làn da sạm, tối màu_​
*Nguyên liệu cần có:*

- 1 thìa canh giấm táo
- Chậu nước ấm

*4. Làn da bắt đầu lão hóa*
Ở độ tuổi 40, những vết chân chim và nếp nhăn đã xuất hiện khá nhiều, đặc biệt là ở 2 bên khóe mắt. Chất chống oxy hóa trong trà xanh sẽ giảm thiểu triệt để tình trạng này.

*Nguyên liệu cần có:*

- 1 chén nước trà xanh đặc
- Chậu nước ấm

_

_
_Dùng trà xanh rửa mặt giúp sáng da, mờ nếp nhăn hiệu quả_​
*5.  Cách làm và sách sử dụng cho từng cách rửa mặt trên*

*Cách làm:*

- Cho các nguyên liệu đã được chuẩn bị vào chậu nước ấm, dùng tay khuấy đều cho đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất thì đem ra sử dụng.

*Cách sử dụng:*

- Rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, bã nhờn và lỗ chân lông giãn nở để hấp thụ các dưỡng chất tốt hơn.

- Dùng tay lấy nước trong chậu nước ấm đã chuẩn bị ở trên vỗ nhẹ lên mặt, cứ vỗ nhẹ như vậy để nước thấm ướt da mặt.




​- Dùng tay massage chừng 2-3 phút để các dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào các tế bào, giúp phát huy hiệu quả triệt để.

- Cứ làm như vậy đến khi chậu nước nguội đi thì dừng lại. Sau đó dùng chiếc khăn đã được làm ướt bắng nước lạnh lau mặt thêm 1 lần nữa để lỗ chân lông được thu nhỏ lại.




​- Áp dụng cách này mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ chừng 30 phút, sau 2 tuần bạn sẽ thấy da mình  giảm thiểu mụn, thâm, nếp nhăn mờ dần, da sáng tone lên thấy rõ.

Tuy nhiên đây là phương pháp dưỡng da thủ công tại nhà, chỉ nên áp dụng với những người vừa bắt đầu xuất hiện các dấu hiệu lão hóa, bên cạnh việc rửa mặt theo các cách trên, bạn nên sử dụng kem dưỡng đặc trị, kem mắt có thành phần chống lão hóa để ngăn ngừa dấu hiệu tuổi tác.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

